# Temporary layoff and must use holidays.



## Hatchetman (15 Jan 2009)

I've been told that I am been laid off for a couple of weeks but must use my holidays while I'm off and not to sign on as the social welfare would take a dim view of it if they knew I had holidays and was claiming welfare, sound like total ****e to me....whaddya think??


----------



## becky (15 Jan 2009)

If you are on holidays you should be paid for those thus you are not laid off.  

The dept of SW would take a dim view as it would be social welfare fraud.


----------



## Hatchetman (15 Jan 2009)

The company has asked us to use our annual leave instead of signing on for a a couple of weeks. We now have no leave left apart from the days left for summer holidays and xmas and its only January. Surely thats not fair that we should use up of holidays instead of temporarly signing on.


----------



## becky (15 Jan 2009)

I wasn't commenting on the fairness of it.  If you are still on the company payroll you are considered 'employed' not laid off.

This practice seems to be a feature at the moment with companies who are struggling in this climate.  

The NERA website gives details on the orgainisation of working time act which outlines the rules associated with holidays and time off.

As far as I can see the company are not doing anything illegal.


----------



## aetius (15 Jan 2009)

If you're made redundant as it sounds like you are, you would be entitled to redundancy.


----------



## Hatchetman (15 Jan 2009)

I haven't been made redundant or anything like it. Due to lack of orders in the automotive business the company will cease production for a week in march, for that week we are told to take a week holidays out of our annual leave instead of temporarly signing, anyone who hasn't sufficient holidays to cover those days must sign on for that week(there is also 17 days holidays needed to cover for summer and xmas) With this proposal we now have no days left for ourselves throughout the year. I doubt if the SW office would take a dim view of it if we signed on for a week and kept our anual leave holidays for whenever WE wanted to use them.


----------



## Welfarite (16 Jan 2009)

SW will only pay for days that you are not paid by your employer. So, if you are 'laid off', SW will ask you if you have worked up entitlement to holiday pay and they will deduct these days from any days you sign on. It's not a matter of them taking a 'dim view'. An example of this is is a sub teacher who has to 'sign on' during Easter school holidays, say. They will only get paid those days that they do not have entitlement to holiday pay.


----------



## EVOSTEO (19 Jan 2009)

*Re: Temporary layoff, can i claim unemployment???*

hi all i just have a quick question if any 1 could answer. im an electrician based in dublin only just out of my time. i had 2 weeks holidays due over from last year so took the first 2 weeks of january cause they would only lapse. i was suposed to be due back for a big job in vincents hospital which should keep me going for about a year and a half hopefully. i rang on friday to find out what was happening monday and was told the job wasnt ready yet and theres no other work so im on at least 2 weeks temporary leavewithout pay. would i be eligable to claim unemployment benifit and if so what would i need to bring with me to the social office as documentation. cheers stephen


----------



## Welfarite (19 Jan 2009)

*Re: Temporary layoff, can i claim unemployment???*



EVOSTEO said:


> would i be eligable to claim unemployment benifit and if so what would i need to bring with me to the social office as documentation. cheers stephen


 
You can claim Jopbseeker's Benefit for the period of the temporary lay-off. See the keypost (Guide for unemployed people) in this forum for info on how to claim, what you need. You will alos need a letter from employer stating reason for temporary lay-off.


----------

